# When is good time to buy car?



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don’t really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I’m looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Chungyi said:


> My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don't really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I'm looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Wife wants Lexus but can't drive uber later with that car. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


Now


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

4:00 pm


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

If your financing it. It's not gonna get much better than right now. 

Make sure you don't buy it on day one... Work The deal.. get almost to the end and tell them your gonna look around... And leave.

They will blow you up trying to close the deal... Ask for a better deal... And don't buy till you get it. Believe me if they've agreed to sell it to you at x price and are trying to close... They are making money... And have more to give. 

Above all do not let them wrap the financing into the deal... Work the price first, then separately the financing. Dealer makes money on both ends... Don't agree till you get a deal you like... Especially if you have good credit... If not your dealing position is not as good.

Good luck. 

Ohh and get a CPO let someone else pay the depreciation....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

memorial day. Just the day before the will sell you a car so cheap.
There are always sales . I bet you could low ball the sale person a lot right now. They need your sale more then you need them.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Chungyi said:


> My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don't really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I'm looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


What was the reason behind the shimmy shake in your vehicle at 60 mph?
Why did your vehicle give up on you ?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don't really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I'm looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


How solid is your income?
3-5 years solid income?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Same here. I am waiting and bargaining with dealers. Nothing doing so far. They don't seem to give me a good concession. The 4Runner that I want is $41,000. I gave the dealer manager a $35,000 deal. He said not possible. I will wait and keep bargaining with them.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

When to buy a "brand new" car?
Never. Unless you want to throw money away.

You can make $XXX "payment" is a plan to lure you to give your hard earn money away for nothing, don't fall for it.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> When to buy a "brand new" car?
> Never. Unless you want to throw money away.
> 
> You can make $XXX "payment" is a plan to lure you to give your hard earn money away for nothing, don't fall for it.


Definitely this.

As far as used, I'm shopping around right now. Used car prices (according to the media) have dropped approximately 16% over the last two months. And I've noticed. I've been shopping around for a while and prices for the same vehicles have dropped. Half of the classifieds I look as have the "price reduced" note on them.

I haven't yet found anything I love. Few dealers are willing to go much lower than the posted price - probably because they're running thin margins as is.

I wouldn't recommend going much higher than $20K if you're using it for RS. Even that will result in steep depreciation unless you amortize it over at least 5 years or so.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CPO Camry with 100k+ miles. Probably the longer you can wait the better the deal.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Chungyi said:


> When is good time to buy car?


........Immediately after you've Saved up the money to pay Cash &#128181; for the vehicle you can Afford.
rather than lassoing yourself with suffocating Car Payments


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Saw some Toyota Prius 2017 around $19k with 25k miles on it. Some 2018 Honda Accord with 20k miles on it for $19k. Then brand new 2020 Honda Accord starting at $21k. Not much cheaper than brand new? Most difficult thing for me to compare price with brand new is I don’t know if used one was loaded or come with basic options.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I buy lease returns.
3 years old, 30,000 miles or so.
Like new.

$13,500 is a pretty normal cost.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I am not buying a car until the driverless cars come out - in which case I could hustle without hustling. 



Chungyi said:


> My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don't really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I'm looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


Try to get by without it for a few months:
https://jalopnik.com/used-car-prices-are-likely-coming-down-but-it-may-not-1842837460You could be the ant that hires his fellow ants. :laugh:



amazinghl said:


> When to buy a "brand new" car?
> Never. Unless you want to throw money away.


There are some men who like their cars to be like their women - having himself as the only driver.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

what brand? That's good price



Buck-a-mile said:


> I buy lease returns.
> 3 years old, 30,000 miles or so.
> Like new.
> 
> $13,500 is a pretty normal cost.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> what brand? That's good price


Last one was a VW Jetta 4 door. Still driving it. Nice car.


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Condor said:


> ........Immediately after you've Saved up the money to pay Cash &#128181; for the vehicle you can Afford.
> rather than lassoing yourself with suffocating Car Payments


That is a good vaccine for any driver.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Chungyi said:


> what brand? That's good price


That's what I paid for my used BMW X5.... Luv the way it drives....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> Same here. I am waiting and bargaining with dealers. Nothing doing so far. They don't seem to give me a good concession. The 4Runner that I want is $41,000. I gave the dealer manager a $35,000 deal. He said not possible. I will wait and keep bargaining with them.


2020 4Runner Trim: 4-Door 4.0L V6 SR5 Premium Automatic SUV. Powered by a 4L 6 Cylinder w/4WD Gas Engine
MSRP
$41,090
Invoice Price
$37,802
Destination Fee
$1,120
Holdback
$822
Dealer Cost
$38,100

35K doesn't seem attainable. 37,328 plus destination fee is probably approx the best your going to get from a dealer.


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> Saw some Toyota Prius 2017 around $19k with 25k miles on it. Some 2018 Honda Accord with 20k miles on it for $19k. Then brand new 2020 Honda Accord starting at $21k. Not much cheaper than brand new? Most difficult thing for me to compare price with brand new is I don't know if used one was loaded or come with basic options.


New car dealers usually do it. They will show you a used car at a higher price then you buy the new one.
If you can get 3 years old with 30k miles with 30% depreciation then you know you got a good deal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chungyi said:


> My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don't really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I'm looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


BUY !
BUY!
BUY !


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> 2020 4Runner Trim: 4-Door 4.0L V6 SR5 Premium Automatic SUV. Powered by a 4L 6 Cylinder w/4WD Gas Engine
> MSRP
> $41,090
> Invoice Price
> ...


According to my knowledge, that vehicle is a GOOD car BUT NOT to be used for Ridesharing.
Also, if you check the list you are not going to be able to do Black.
I hope you understand that is only my personal opinion.



Chungyi said:


> My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don't really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I'm looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


Buy a used Toyota Camry, but look for a good deal.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Chungyi said:


> Saw some Toyota Prius 2017 around $19k with 25k miles on it. Some 2018 Honda Accord with 20k miles on it for $19k. Then brand new 2020 Honda Accord starting at $21k. Not much cheaper than brand new? Most difficult thing for me to compare price with brand new is I don't know if used one was loaded or come with basic options.


The right answer depends on your situation and what-if scenario if you quit or get deactivated.

20k new debt in uncertain times, for a gig that is for the lower class, or part timers, does not seem wise.

I paid $2900 cash for my XL. Previous car was $2000. I enjoy low insurance rates and no payments.


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> The right answer depends on your situation and what-if scenario if you quit or get deactivated.
> 
> 20k new debt in uncertain times, for a gig that is for the lower class, or part timers, does not seem wise.
> 
> I paid $2900 cash for my XL. Previous car was $2000. I enjoy low insurance rates and no payments.


Very smart decision.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

I still need the car for my full time job regardless, but with possible ride sharing later in mind.



doyousensehumor said:


> The right answer depends on your situation and what-if scenario if you quit or get deactivated.
> 
> 20k new debt in uncertain times, for a gig that is for the lower class, or part timers, does not seem wise.
> 
> I paid $2900 cash for my XL. Previous car was $2000. I enjoy low insurance rates and no payments.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Gas mileage is very important.
I get 25-30mpg. That's right on the line.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

between Prius, accord, and camery..which one is better considering price, efficiency, maintenance cost, life expectancy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chungyi said:


> between Prius, accord, and camery..which one is better considering price, efficiency, maintenance cost, life expectancy.


All are fine choices.
Camry has some multi speed transmission glitches.

Accord has had variable timing overhead valve glitches due to Hydraullics.
( use 0W20 synthetic oil, change Relegiously !)

Prius has battery and electronics glitches, but evidenced later in vehicle life.
( not so much later for rideshare)

Camry may be the one with least troubles.
Dealers " Re program transmission software in last years model. 8 speed automatics.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Seamus said:


> 2020 4Runner Trim: 4-Door 4.0L V6 SR5 Premium Automatic SUV. Powered by a 4L 6 Cylinder w/4WD Gas Engine
> MSRP
> $41,090
> Invoice Price
> ...


I want the TRD Offroad trim. It is $3000 more expensive. It is even harder to get it down to $35,000.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Jperez3737 said:


> According to my knowledge, that vehicle is a GOOD car BUT NOT to be used for Ridesharing.
> Also, if you check the list you are not going to be able to do Black.


Why would a truck getting 16-19MPG with Expensive maintenance costs Not be Good for razor thin profit RS?&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;
U sir have No Business Sense &#128579;
https://www.toyota.com/4runner/?src...VBIbICh0rwAdwEAAYAiAAEgIBLvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

Condor said:


> Why would a truck getting 16-19MPG with Expensive maintenance costs Not be Good for razor thin profit RS?&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;
> U sir have No Business Sense &#128579;
> https://www.toyota.com/4runner/?src...VBIbICh0rwAdwEAAYAiAAEgIBLvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jperez3737 said:


> According to my knowledge, that vehicle is a GOOD car BUT NOT to be used for Ridesharing.


Yeah thanks Captain Obvious. I'm not buying it, the OP is. Let's hope he has no intention of using it for that.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

4Runner doesn't make sense for rideshare under any circumstance lol. It is a body on frame with almost 10 inches of ground clearance. It is a rough vehicle with bad gas mileage. Moreover, it can do Uber X only. I am buying it for myself. I have another car if I ever decide to do rideshare.



Seamus said:


> Yeah thanks Captain Obvious. I'm not buying it, the OP is. Let's hope he has no intention of using it for that.


The OP is not buying a 4Runner, I am lol.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Condor said:


> ........Immediately after you've Saved up the money to pay Cash &#128181; for the vehicle you can Afford.
> rather than lassoing yourself with suffocating Car Payments


Better yet! Haggle the F out of the price and then finance it. Pay it off before your first payment is due and they will send you a check for all the finance charges .


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I originally bought an 8 year old Prius for 5k. Quickly found out these are not low maintenance cars. All the gas savings is spent maintaining electronics, like owning a Tesla.

Now that I'm a dealer I can get 4 year old cars under 3k. Nothing special, not hondas or toyotas, but decent cars like nissans.

You want to pay cash if at all possible. Even a 0% loan can go upside down quickly.

Best time to buy cash cars is summer and fall.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

OP, just get a Corolla and have peace of mind! Those things are little tanks.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I originally bought an 8 year old Prius for 5k. Quickly found out these are not low maintenance cars. All the gas savings is spent maintaining electronics, like owning a Tesla.
> 
> Now that I'm a dealer I can get 4 year old cars under 3k. Nothing special, not hondas or toyotas, but decent cars like nissans.
> 
> ...


Come-on you could have said anything other than a Nissan which the transmissions fall out of like water running downhill... No wonder you can get em so cheap.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don't really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I'm looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


Wait till business reopens. I bet they will be offering Big Sales since they want to make profits quick. ( like thanksgiving )


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

So I have to decide between Accord hybrid and Camry hybrid 2020. Always want a Honda Car, but this accord hybrid looks quite ugly in picture. Wonder if it looks okay outside? Anyone seen both?


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Either buy new with 0 APR, or buy used with all cash/no credit.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Chungyi said:


> My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don't really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I'm looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


When you can't do with walking or public transit... otherwise never. Car is a money pit.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Same here. I am waiting and bargaining with dealers. Nothing doing so far. They don't seem to give me a good concession. The 4Runner that I want is $41,000. I gave the dealer manager a $35,000 deal. He said not possible. I will wait and keep bargaining with them.


The dealer paid more than $35,000 for the car and won't sell for too much of a loss. They also bear the expense of the pdi, flooring, interest and other dealer related expenses. If you are simply looking for a significant discount, buy American. The cars have significant profit margins between MSRP and invoice, so they can provide better savings. You won't be getting a high quality vehicle, long lasting vehicle like a Toyota or Honda, but you'll get a better deal on a purchase. And the depreciation will be ridiculous.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Jperez3737 said:


> New car dealers usually do it. They will show you a used car at a higher price then you buy the new one.
> If you can get 3 years old with 30k miles with 30% depreciation then you know you got a good deal.





Chungyi said:


> between Prius, accord, and camery..which one is better considering price, efficiency, maintenance cost, life expectancy.


All 3 are excellent choices. I'd go with the Prius simply because of the mpg, but I'd rather drive the accord. It's far more comfortable, quiet and refined than the prius. I would also consider the camry, as it is every bit as good as the accord, I just prefer a sporty driving dynamic. All 3 are pretty low on maintenance costs and have similar projected life expectancies.

I'd advise to choose the car you like best if it is as good a deal as the others. Otherwise, buy the car that is the lowest priced. And don't tell the dealer what you can afford for monthly payments or to pay for the car. Have them show you what you'll pay out the door, including all taxes, licensing and fees.

Then ask to see your financing options with the same down payment for each car. Typically, Honda's are going to have a slightly higher interest rate, but retain their value a bit better than Toyota. Lay all the numbers out and choose the car that fits you and your budget best.

I'd advise to buy now, as dealers won't be as flexible once business picks up. And try to do it right before the last weekend of the month. You'll get better service, as it won't be as busy and they will still give you a great deal because they want to meet their goal by moving a unit.

Just start the process the week before and get all your numbers together. Then let them know you are considering other vehicles, as well as getting pricing from other dealers. Then contact them all a few days before the end of the month and let them know you are ready to come in if the price is right. Then ask them for their best price. They likely have a little room to go. Also, many times the dealer who is closest to you will give you the best deal, because you will be using them for service.

Check the dealer's Yelp reviews. Don't buy from a low rated dealership. They get crappy reviews for a reason. And if you get a bad feeling from a dealer, or they refuse to answer your questions, show you the numbers or seem shady -- just leave. A good, reputable dealer will be transparent, helpful and friendly.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I originally bought an 8 year old Prius for 5k. Quickly found out these are not low maintenance cars. All the gas savings is spent maintaining electronics, like owning a Tesla.
> 
> Now that I'm a dealer I can get 4 year old cars under 3k. Nothing special, not hondas or toyotas, but decent cars like nissans.
> 
> ...


You

You said Decent car
&
Nissan
In same sentence !


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

LoLo SF said:


> The dealer paid more than $35,000 for the car and won't sell for too much of a loss. They also bear the expense of the pdi, flooring, interest and other dealer related expenses. If you are simply looking for a significant discount, buy American. The cars have significant profit margins between MSRP and invoice, so they can provide better savings. You won't be getting a high quality vehicle, long lasting vehicle like a Toyota or Honda, but you'll get a better deal on a purchase. And the depreciation will be ridiculous.


Yes but there is nothing like a 4Runner. It is 100% made in Japan. If I take care of it, it has the potential to last 20+ years trouble free.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Yes but there is nothing like a 4Runner. It is 100% made in Japan. If I take care of it, it has the potential to last 20+ years trouble free.


Oh, absolutely and when you are done with it, somebody will buy it. Even with 250k-300k miles on it. But dealers rarely sell 4Runners anywhere near invoice as they are not in huge supply, like Camrys or Corollas. I've owned 2 and love them. And I've sold quite a few, too.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

LoLo SF said:


> Oh, absolutely and when you are done with it, somebody will buy it. Even with 250k-300k miles on it. But dealers rarely sell 4Runners anywhere near invoice as they are not in huge supply, like Camrys or Corollas. I've owned 2 and love them. And I've sold quite a few, too.


4Runner is a brand in itself. I want this trim, TRD Offroad.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Any rebate or tax credit for these Prius and hybrid? I’m deciding between Accord hybrid and Camry hybrid. Accord hybrid looks ugly though lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Follow the wisdom of @OCJarvis and buy a $3k beater Prius, if you must.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I just bought another beater to put around on my vacation. $2900, and will flip it for closer to $3500 when I'm done











UberLaLa said:


> Follow the wisdom of @OCJarvis and buy a $3k beater Prius, if you must.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OCJarvis said:


> I just bought another beater to put around on my vacation. $2900, and will flip it for closer to $3500 when I'm done
> View attachment 463298


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> CPO Camry with 100k+ miles. Probably the longer you can wait the better the deal.


They wont CPO a car with a 100k on it


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

@LoLo SF Why are 4Runners so awesome? Well, this is why. It is probably the most Japanese car out there &#128513;


----------



## ssahin1977 (Apr 11, 2019)

OCJarvis said:


> I just bought another beater to put around on my vacation. $2900, and will flip it for closer to $3500 when I'm done
> View attachment 463298


Oh camry good quality and reliability


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

NEVER buy a new car, ever.... the end

Regardless of what kind of vehicle you buy...Always wait until the end of the month, dealers have quotas...

Go into the "Stealership" ready for 3 negotiations: (they'll want to lump them all together to confuse you)

1) Your trade value (since you don't have one, this one's easy)
2) Sell price of the car
3) Finance rate

ALWAYS get multiple dealers involved, make them fight for your money, let them know that you're dealing with other working with other dealerships, give them the pricing, make them fight with each other.

Especially now, most of this can be done without ever stepping foot in their door

Good Luck


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Funny these days no one wants any retail place to make a profit, Did you know that there is maybe 2-3% wiggle in autos, while you pay 200-300% for a couch or jewelry etc

Do you not want a dealership to be clean, and employ the best? regardless whether it be the girls doing you DMV work for you, good mechanics, keeping the air con on when its 100 degrees out. providing snacks and water and coffee, that shit don't grow on trees Nothing worse than 3rd rate people doing important work in your behalf.

I have seen people drive 200 miles to get a 50.00 better deal, and then get left out of the loop at their dealership because they didnt buy there, service discounts, front of the line privileges and the list goes on


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Chungyi said:


> My car just gave up on me. Need new car by end of this month. Been hearing about how cheap the car would be due to this pandemic, but don't really see anything on sale at the moment. Please share some of your wisdom. Better wait till Memorial Day? I'm looking at Honda Accord, Toyota Camry. Also best to buy CPO or brand new? Thank you


Chevy is giving up to 10K off on Impalas you can do comfort with that car. I got my $32,000 for $21,350


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Smitty in CT said:


> NEVER buy a new car, ever.... the end
> 
> Regardless of what kind of vehicle you buy...Always wait until the end of the month, dealers have quotas...
> 
> ...


It's been that way for years. Back when I was an ISM at a Lexus dealership, I'd have everything done before my clients came in. All they'd have to do was inspect their car, take it for a quick drive and sign the documents. I sometimes delivered vehicles to clients homes so they could avoid the dealership entirely. We even offered prepaid maintenance packages that included flat bed pick-up and drop off of their car. People will pay to avoid the dealership. But white glove service is only provided to those who pay MSRP. Or above.


Poopy54 said:


> Funny these days no one wants any retail place to make a profit, Did you know that there is maybe 2-3% wiggle in autos, while you pay 200-300% for a couch or jewelry etc
> 
> Do you not want a dealership to be clean, and employ the best? regardless whether it be the girls doing you DMV work for you, good mechanics, keeping the air con on when its 100 degrees out. providing snacks and water and coffee, that shit don't grow on trees Nothing worse than 3rd rate people doing important work in your behalf.
> 
> I have seen people drive 200 miles to get a 50.00 better deal, and then get left out of the loop at their dealership because they didnt buy there, service discounts, front of the line privileges and the list goes on


So true. People are so focused on getting the cheapest price that they toss aside the value of their time and the value of good service. Doesn't the Honda fit have a $400 profit margin? Most Honda's have about $1,000 between dealer invoice and MSRP. Fixed ops is the only profit center in a dealership -- gotta feed the service drive.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I buy lease returns.
> 3 years old, 30,000 miles or so.
> Like new.
> 
> $13,500 is a pretty normal cost.


I've only been able to find one that way and when I took it to my mech he told it was in mint condition. I hope offlease has something I can use soon.


----------

